# Why do all pipe tobaccos taste pretty much the same?



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Well, i guess it's safe to say i'm a fairly new smoker (off and on for 2 years, but mainly just these past couple months). Anyways, i've been buying several sample size bulk blends just to treat my palate and get a feel for the different tobacco tastes.

Well, i can't help but feel like every single tobacco taste basically the same to me. I mean, there are tiny tiny nuances that i can pick out, but the majority of the flavor is universal to me w/ all blends i've tried. I'm looking for a blend that is distinctively different than another, and i can't seem to find it. Granted I have sampled a minute number of blends, but still. Just curious, is this a byproduct of being a newbie smoker, maybe i haven't developed a good enough cake, or maybe they really all do just taste the same. I'm asking you, the pipe experts and enthusiasts.... what's wrong w/ my tongue?


Blends i've tried:

Evening Stroll
A-2100
BCA - (the most distinguishable among all these)
Anniversary Kake
Honey and Chocolate by Mac Baren


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> Well, i guess it's safe to say i'm a fairly new smoker (off and on for 2 years, but mainly just these past couple months). Anyways, i've been buying several sample size bulk blends just to treat my palate and get a feel for the different tobacco tastes.
> 
> Well, i can't help but feel like every single tobacco taste basically the same to me. I mean, there are tiny tiny nuances that i can pick out, but the majority of the flavor is universal to me w/ all blends i've tried. I'm looking for a blend that is distinctively different than another, and i can't seem to find it. Granted I have sampled a minute number of blends, but still. Just curious, is this a byproduct of being a newbie smoker, maybe i haven't developed a good enough cake, or maybe they really all do just taste the same. I'm asking you, the pipe experts and enthusiasts.... what's wrong w/ my tongue?
> 
> ...


I see MacBaren in the list, so the first thing that comes to mind is a fried tongue. Can you taste food correctly, or does everything taste bland or unsalted? If so, you may have a case of tongue bite. Don't smoke for a week, you will grow a new tongue. Then smoke SLOWLY, as in SIP don't SUCK on the pipe. And thou shalt receive taste!

If you CAN taste food, then onto plan B. Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

It's like when you drink wine or beer for the first time, you don't understand what all of the fuss is about but as time goes on you begin to be able to distinguish differences you never new existed. Just keep smoking an trying new things. I was in the same boat as you but now i can pick out the differences between blends.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> It's like when you drink wine or beer for the first time, you don't understand what all of the fuss is about but as time goes on you begin to be able to distinguish differences you never new existed. Just keep smoking an trying new things. I was in the same boat as you but now i can pick out the differences between blends.


So question then: Would you recommend sticking w/ one blend for the remainder of the sample or switching back and forth? Or would that even matter?



RJpuffs said:


> I see MacBaren in the list, so the first thing that comes to mind is a fried tongue. Can you taste food correctly, or does everything taste bland or unsalted?


Nah, not really. I mean, i smoked several bowels in a few days and i got a little sensitive on the tip of my tongue... but it did not interfere w/ taste as far as food goes. MacBaren wasn't all that bad, just really freakin' rich. Made my head spin w/o even inhaling (perhaps that was my empty stomach too).


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Vrbas said:


> So question then: Would you recommend sticking w/ one blend for the remainder of the sample or switching back and forth? Or would that even matter?


I would suggest sticking with one blend for one day, and start fresh with a new blend the next day. If you smoke cigars avoid smoking them the day you're planning to smoke a pipe.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I had that same issue and what helped me was smoking some English blends (in a different pipe of course such as a cob) for a few days then going back to my aromatics. Now I switch off between them. Need to try some natural tobaccos now like a virginia flake.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> So question then: Would you recommend sticking w/ one blend for the remainder of the sample or switching back and forth? Or would that even matter?


If you are switching b/t blends that are drastically different then you could get ghosting, which is you are tasting remnants of the before smokes. I would say to smoke a blend for a few days and get used to it then switch it up for a few days and try to pick out some differences in taste. Any other questions, just ask.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Quick_nick said:


> If you are switching b/t blends that are drastically different then you could get ghosting, which is you are tasting remnants of the before smokes. I would say to smoke a blend for a few days and get used to it then switch it up for a few days and try to pick out some differences in taste. Any other questions, just ask.


How about this: I give you all the blends i have on hand right now and you (and whoever else) suggest to me which to smoke and in what order if necessary. Haha, i know i'm getting a bit structured here w/ such a laid back hobby, but i just want to maximize my experience.

*Have Smoked:*
A-2100 --> Dunhill
Honey & Chocolate --> MacBaren
Evening Stroll --> Benjamin Hartwell
Anniversary Kake --> Hearth & Home
BCA --> Lane

*Have not Smoked*
Larry's Blend --> Hearth & Home
Victorian Stroll --> Hearth & Home
Capitol Stairs --> Hearth & Home


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

IT took me a little while to find the different tastes. I could tell the diff between aeromatics, english and vapers of course, but it took a few months before my pallet really developed. A nice thing is it still is developing. I find new flavors out of the same old blends. That is what I love about the pipe.

Welcome to the board!!


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Well if your looking for diffrences I'd say grab ya a couple English blends or mabe a Vapor or Two.


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

If I had to do it over again, I would start with one tobacco type. Smoke one blend of that type for a given period of time (could be a week, could be a month...depends on how much you smoke). Come to learn the taste of that particular blend before finding another blend to try within the same tobacco type. Try to discern the differences between blends.

I started out like many trying "this and that" every day...I enjoyed it but I certainly had a hard time figuring out what I was smoking. 

Like the "taste challenge"...you should be able to get to the point of knowing what you're smoking without knowing what you're packing in the pipe....Pepsi or Coke?

In the end...just have fun with it. Keep a journal of every smoke and write down your experience. May help you figure out your thoughts on each one....however, I'm way too lazy to do that!!


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Senator said:


> Like the "taste challenge"...you should be able to get to the point of knowing what you're smoking without knowing what you're packing in the pipe....Pepsi or Coke?


So would you say you're as trained to have someone fill your bowel w/ a tobacco beyond informing you which it is and you would be able to discern it?

Perhaps you could point out a few specific blends that would definitely distinguish itself among others (as long as it isn't bad).


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Vrbas said:


> So would you say you're as trained to have someone fill your *bowel* w/ a tobacco beyond informing you which it is and you would be able to discern it?
> 
> Perhaps you could point out a few specific blends that would definitely distinguish itself among others (as long as it isn't bad).


My spelling is just about as bad as anybody's, but that right there was hilarious.

As far as blends distinguishing themselves, You may have one already that is good enough. Take some time with one you think you like and get aquainted.

Im going to suggest Rattray Old Gowrie. Some may argue that it is too subtle in flavor. I think because it is very aproachable you can relax and allow the flavors and aroma to come to you.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Vrbas said:


> So would you say you're as trained to have someone fill your bowel w/ a tobacco beyond informing you...


That would have to be a VERY VERY close friend! :r


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

smokinmojo said:


> My spelling is just about as bad as anybody's, but that right there was hilarious.
> 
> As far as blends distinguishing themselves, You may have one already that is good enough. Take some time with one you think you like and get aquainted.
> 
> Im going to suggest Rattray Old Gowrie. Some may argue that it is too subtle in flavor. I think because it is very aproachable you can relax and allow the flavors and aroma to come to you.


Haha, yeah. I'm in class right now so i'm not so focused (Drugs & Society is all too interesting). Bowel movements must have been on my mind for some reason :hn

Anyways, I really like Anniversary Kake. I don't know why, it doesn't distinguish itself much w/ the other ones I have... for some reason i just like it.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

If you want some tobaccos to pop out to you and really be different then I would suggest the following;

Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader
G.L. Pease- Haddos delight (if you can take a bit of a strong smoke).
Pease- Maltese falcon
Esoterica tobacciana- Penzance

These four should give a nice big change and should help you understand the tobacco.

My last piece of advice would be to just keep smoking and it will come to you, and pick up a few corn cobs. You can smoke non stop all day in a cob which you shouldn't in a Briar.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Quick_nick said:


> ...
> Samuel Gawith- Squadron Leader
> G.L. Pease- Haddos delight (if you can take a bit of a strong smoke).
> Pease- Maltese falcon
> ...


I started out smoking bowels and it all tasted the same - like chit. I moved over to burley on EvanS advice but that was a sideways step at best. Heh heh heh.

The above is a good guide of easily handled tobaccos to find flavors that stand apart. :tu


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If *I *thought they tasted the same,
I'd have one blend instead of 130.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You could be smoking to fast if all your tabak tastes the same. It takes practice to get a good smoulder but when you do you'll know the difference in the flavor.


----------

